# How long do I wait before I call to check on an application?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

So I just have a general question that more or less relates to judgement, but I wanted to get some input. I am a senior in college out of state and am dying to get on back home in MA so I applied as a special in my town. This was back in August and I haven't heard anything. Any thoughts on whether or not I should call to inquire, or would the department call me if they were truly interested in putting me on? Thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: How long do I wait before I call to check on an applicat*

Well, its been about 2 months since you sent in the application. It could mean thre things:
1)they are not interrested
2) they are still acepting applications
3)they are not hiring at the moment

I say give them a call and inquire. Its OK do ask once in a while. Just don't pester them.
good luck


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: How long do I wait before I call to check on an applicat*

I too put in an application into Marblehead as a Aux. in august and as far as I know they are looking. 

I still got Manchester Aux. and Boxford Aux. sitting on my desk. I might as well trash Boxfords cause the Lt. in charge over there basicly wants you to have 10 years as a cop under your belt...........................If I did I would have started at the ripe ole' age of 10! :shock:

I still havent made it to Haverhill or Somerville to apply as a Aux. But sometimes I wonder why I bother.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: How long do I wait before I call to check on an applicat*

HMMM.....I seem to be having a simliar situation with one Northshore Dept.....Hey Stm4710 check your PM....I gotta question for you...you may be able to answer... :mrgreen:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: How long do I wait before I call to check on an applicat*

Sarge,
If you think your problem is bad...........try getting on a voulunteer fire department! :shock: Man it really stings when you sign the devils book......... :roll:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: How long do I wait before I call to check on an applicat*

I've heard you should wait at least an hour, or you could get a cramp...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: How long do I wait before I call to check on an applicat*



stm4710 @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> I too put in an application into Marblehead as a Aux. in august and as far as I know they are looking.
> 
> I still havent made it to *Haverhill * or Somerville to apply as a Aux. But sometimes I wonder why I bother.


As long as you have a clean record you have a good chance on getting on. I was an Haverhill Aux for a while, now I'm FT for the city. Their Aux is volunteer, which mean you dn't get paid, but if you are looking for a foot in the door, its a good place to go.
Stop by the station any Sunday morning from 9-12 ask to speak to the Auxiliary. or call the station and leave a message.978.373.1212.ex133
or drop me a PM I have nothing to do with hiring, but good friends with the AUX's SGT and LT. Plus I can answer any questions you may have specificly about HAPD


----------

